# Need Restaurant Name



## lindar (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok , please help out there..opening a small restaurant in an old school that has been turned into a bar area on the downstairs and has billiards and darts and a nice bar. Upstairs is the kitchen area and across the hall is another bar area that has a drop down level that we are going to turn into the dining area to serve lunch and dinner. Just good ol home cooking meals. Trying to think of a name that can connect with Ramsey School, that is the name of the school back in the day. Dont want to use cafeteria , but want to use something that would connect maybe a school theme.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## divamabe (Sep 25, 2012)

Ramsey's Bistro

Cafe Ramsey


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Straight A Bar and Grill


----------



## snide (Sep 25, 2012)

The only thing i could think about right now

Ramsey School dinner


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

See Saw Grill, Teacher's Pet, Honor Roll....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Honor Roll Cafe   /     In Session     /   After School Cafe  /   Get Smart Bistro

Teachers Pet  /   Back to Class Bistro   /


----------



## oleary (Sep 28, 2012)

Front Desk Eatery?


----------



## rshoot (Sep 29, 2012)

How about 'The Ramsey Refectory'? Refectory is a bit posher than 'cafeteria' and you have that nice alliteration.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

The Classroom Grill

Schoolhouse Grill

Ramsey Commons

Ramsey's

The Lunch Room


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

rumzy bar & restaurant


----------



## travel chef (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the use of Ramsey may confuse some folks to think that this place is connected in some way to Chef Gordon Ramsay (Spelled with an A). This could help you on Google searches but may back fire  on you when those expecting a Chef Ramsay property show up. What is the name of the bar downstairs?  Just to throw it out there... If the bar was named The Recess Pub that would  denote a break time from school and as in recessed, being under/, below or sunken. The Restaurant could be called Old School Dinner or Cafe. 2nd choice The Lunch Box.


----------



## kristibeth (Oct 2, 2012)

How about something like "The Green Slate" ... a reference to the chalkboards of old ... you could vary that as well, such as "The Slate House" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## savoryfrosting (Oct 2, 2012)

Rowdy Ramsey?


----------



## giogiogal (Oct 5, 2012)

The Principal's Office

The Lunch Box (with a tag line "serving dinner too")

Ramsey's Detention Center (This could be good for the lower bar area - ha, ha)

Ramsey's Chalk Board (depending on design ideas, if you used chalk board throughout for hanging menus, etc. ...)

That's it for now ...


----------



## ga home cook (Sep 11, 2012)

ISS - In School Suspension  When I was a kid, getting put in ISS gave a death sentence at home.  But, on the other hand, it made you cool with the girls.


----------



## caterlink (Oct 5, 2012)

Six of the best


----------



## caterlink (Oct 5, 2012)

Cuts

The teacher's pet

The lunch box


----------



## foodpartyjames (Oct 5, 2012)

How about 'Hooky'? It's school-themed, casual, short and memorable. And kinda hip sounding, I think.

A bar with darts and billiards and comfort food is where adults go to play hooky. It's the place where you want to be when you don't want to go where you _should_ be (work, school, home).


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

How about " Last Supper"..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

The Home Room


----------



## jillles (Oct 7, 2012)

Elementary.


----------



## culinary lover (Oct 6, 2012)

" Ramitchen "
That's stand for "ram" from ramzy the school name and "itchen" is from kitchen i guess this name is gather the school name with the outlet.

Another name maybe : private class time 
For the private classes it is always after the school time which is the opining hours and it is always at the school which is the place ! 
Hope that i helped


----------



## savoryfrosting (Oct 2, 2012)

I like all of these!


----------

